# Are DS US roms better than EU ones?



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2016)

In the past 8bit and 16bit roms the ones to get would be the US/J but are DS roms of US & EU now identical in terms of performance and such?

Thanks.


----------



## Diego788 (Feb 14, 2016)

some USA roms have the soft reset thing
EX: Elite Beat Agents (eur) doesn't have soft reset, but the usa version does....


----------



## zoogie (Feb 14, 2016)

If you're talking about the 50hz/60hz fiasco of yesteryear, then no. EUR/US roms are identical in quality except you get typically get more languages in EUR.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah the video thing is a thing of the past as it is a handheld and thus the same everywhere, no region locking or anything either.

Back on the GBA then many of the European incarnations of the various RPGs it had were a better bet, though with a trip to your chosen repository of GBA ROM hack patches (they have gone register to download but have a scan through http://www.romhacking.net/?page=hac...gory=&perpage=50&title=&author=&hacksearch=Go if you like for an idea, http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/trainers-rom-hacks/ should have them if you do not want to register) to upgrade text, sound and fix a bug or two beyond what was fixed compared to the NA/JP release.

On the DS there were fewer of those. However there were several games that got better in Europe (Mr Driller being one of the earlier examples). A few were different (both Nintendo America and Nintendo Europe translating them independently) with Europe usually being a bit more faithful to the Japanese originals.  If you happened to be a French or Spanish speaker then I am told there were many instances of the French for Canada being atrocious and heard some similar echoes for Spanish, in your case (and perhaps more importantly in general as I am taken to understand there are rather more differences between the Portugueses than the ones mentioned) I am not aware of any Brazilian Portuguese language games or attempts at it (if there are then they will likely be among the educational or kids games anyway).

Or if you want to put it another way I am not aware of any European versions being objectively inferior. I have a tingling of memory that says there might be some among some RPGs as far as sound and video is concerned, however that was more likely to be generally inferior to the Japanese releases that I am recalling (Megaman ZX cutscenes, an RPG that I can not recall right now other than it had another type of sound which make undubs trickier and possibly some puzzle games that might have changed more than been worse).


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2016)

Great. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah the video thing is a thing of the past as it is a handheld and thus the same everywhere, no region locking or anything either.



That's a relief so I take it GB, GBC and so on are all identical to their US versions in terms of performance which makes me feel more at home than the American ones.



FAST6191 said:


> I am not aware of any Brazilian Portuguese language games or attempts at it (if there are then they will likely be among the educational or kids games anyway).



Games with Portuguese language are very few nowadays and if I played a game with Brazilian Portuguese then I'd rather it be in English or Spanish. Just can't get used to Brazilian Portuguese due to the wording and language being different from Portuguese of Portugal (where Portuguese first originated). Mario Kart 8 for example included Portuguese language but most Wii U games did not, not even Kirby: Rainbow Paintbrush which took months to be released in Europe!

The Spanish whilst have it better than Portuguese they're still being limited since Nintendo doesn't always translate the games and I find it quite odd that Xenoblade X didn't have a Spanish dub (Castellano dub, to be exact) for what should have been the 2015 Wii U game. Project Zero: Maiden of Black Water pretty much alienated most non-English speakers.

Watch this informative video (only 3:50mins) and although he speaks for the Spanish audience the same could be said for the Portuguese:

​


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2016)

EUR roms are better, because, I speak french, and many US roms are english only, while the same fucking game was translated to 5 languages elsewhere. Go figure.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> EUR roms are better, because, I speak french, and many US roms are english only, while the same fucking game was translated to 5 languages elsewhere. Go figure.


Aren't there differences between French of France and Canadian French?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Aren't there differences between French of France and Canadian French?


Little to none. Written french is exactly the same in both contries.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Aren't there differences between French of France and Canadian French?


Yeah but it's better having only European French in a game than no French at all.
IIRC the differences are so minor that people who speak one dialect can understand the other anyways.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Yeah but it's better having only European French in a game than no French at all.
> IIRC the differences are so minor that people who speak one dialect can understand the other anyways.


Let's assume that it's the same analogy used for UK and US english. Same language, different accent.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 14, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> In the past 8bit and 16bit roms the ones to get would be the US/J but are DS roms of US & EU now identical in terms of performance and such?
> 
> Thanks.


I prefer the US roms, as I only use English language in games, and the US games tend to be smaller because they contain less languages. If you trim the games there isn't a huge difference though.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Let's assume that it's the same analogy used for UK and US english. Same language, different accent.


That depends. If we were to compare Portuguese of Portugal versus the Brazilian one there are words/terms that only Brazilians recognise whilst the rest (Portuguese) are unable to. So as such is such, it's a good thing that Nintendo doesn't mix up the languages between the two regions except for English. English is perfectly fine although when I see "center" and "soccer" it kind of annoys me but rare are the times anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's a relief so I take it GB, GBC and so on are all identical to their US versions in terms of performance which makes me feel more at home than the American ones.
> Games with Portuguese language are very few nowadays and if I played a game with Brazilian Portuguese then I'd rather it be in English or Spanish. Just can't get used to Brazilian Portuguese due to the wording and language being different from Portuguese of Portugal (where Portuguese first originated).


Broadly yes. Also there is nothing wrong with 50Hz/PAL as a concept, just that devs often took the lazy route and slowed things down and stuck borders on rather than converting properly for some of the older consoles. There are some PAL games that were designed and built for PAL systems that have poor NTSC ports as a consequence.
There can be differences between the games as well. I already mentioned the GBA RPGs but it can go deeper -- European Nintendo was more likely to take the "stupid prudish Americans" view as thus did not censor as much. Various translations might have been different, some bugs got fixed, sometimes you might have had difficulty changes. I dare say over half the time then the porting process for handhelds involved removing the ESRB rating from the boxart and sticking a PEGI rating on there instead.

I was aware of the mainland vs Brazil flavours of Portuguese as well, it is why I mentioned it. It is probably one of the better case studies for language with the same name but with substantial differences.

Interesting video. I do not think I have ever seen a rapid edit video done for games like that before. I saw a study on the so called youtube dialect ( http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/12/the-linguistics-of-youtube-voice/418962/ ) as well and that looked to be a variation on the theme.
As for dubs or not then I do have to say recording studios are expensive. The example in the video was Mission Impossible on the N64 and from memory there is not a lot in that game, where xenoblade and such are likely many hour epics which is a bit like comparing translating an email to translating Os Lusiadas (and possibly maintaining the flow at that).



VinsCool said:


> EUR roms are better, because, I speak french, and many US roms are english only, while the same fucking game was translated to 5 languages elsewhere. Go figure.



This was looked at once. Canadian games seem to only require dual language packaging so tended to sort that. Nintendo of Europe is also a separate company of a sort (international branches of the same companies get odd, and that is before you go into tax dodge territory like you might see for pharmaceuticals) and in Europe there is a full setup of translation happening all the time. If the game is out first in North America as well then there might not have been time either.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Broadly yes. Also there is nothing wrong with 50Hz/PAL as a concept, just that devs often took the lazy route and slowed things down and stuck borders on rather than converting properly for some of the older consoles. There are some PAL games that were designed and built for PAL systems that have poor NTSC ports as a consequence.
> There can be differences between the games as well. I already mentioned the GBA RPGs but it can go deeper -- European Nintendo was more likely to take the "stupid prudish Americans" view as thus did not censor as much. Various translations might have been different, some bugs got fixed, sometimes you might have had difficulty changes. I dare say over half the time then the porting process for handhelds involved removing the ESRB rating from the boxart and sticking a PEGI rating on there instead.
> 
> I was aware of the mainland vs Brazil flavours of Portuguese as well, it is why I mentioned it. It is probably one of the better case studies for language with the same name but with substantial differences.
> ...


Yeah, i figured that way.

As of very recently (2008-2009) we actually get localisations in many languages, and most are the same from Europe, or independantly made, which is cool too.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 16, 2016)

Of the top of my mind I can think of these punctual cases:
Eur version of The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap is bugged, you can't obtain the last bomb bag upgrade and one of the kingstone fusions is missable if you happen to try the fusion with the npc without having the required kingstone. NA and Jap version came latter and fixed those issues.
Eur and NA version of Metroid Fusion lack hard mode and the gallery. Jap version came latter with those additions.
But in return both games are multi 5 in his european versions. So you decide, bugs or languages.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> Eur version of The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap is bugged, you can't obtain the last bomb bag upgrade and one of the kingstone fusions is missable if you happen to try the fusion with the npc without having the required kingstone.


Speaking of which, i had a bug with Figurine shop. I couldn't complete it, because it went at 0% even if I had missing figurines (the extra 6)

So I was left with no soundtest, and a missing piece of heart


----------



## Touko White (Feb 20, 2016)

DS European/US ROMs have no difference unless you're looking for a different translation, (sometimes) bug fixes, and occasionally they change the game around.


----------

